# Nama and dodgey solictors loans



## donee (20 Aug 2009)

Hi,  all the talk of NAMA is about 'dodgey'  developers, if thats indeed what they were, but what about the bad debts of 'dodgey' solictors and other professionals who owe many tens of millions. Will NAMA be taking over these loans, purely because of their size or are they, NAMA, not responsible for these. I suppose my question is, for these people will 'crime' pay, and will it be us as tax payers who will end up paying?.


----------



## donee (21 Aug 2009)

ive probably posted this thread in the wrong forum so i apoligise, but i find it typical with this site, criticise or complain about a service or tradesman and theres  a  flood of posts but dare to criticise a professional ................ silence


----------



## anniemac (21 Aug 2009)

And the silence is from ??????? not the services or tradesmen. I know i am not probally the best educated or wealthy poster on this site, far from it, but looking at a lot of posts- the total arrogance of some  posters I have read show just how far from reality many people in Ireland are. How much money and your placing in the pecking order took over from common sense and honesty and dont know how we will ever recover from that. 
I think they all should have to answer criminal charges. Fraud is fraud.


----------



## ccbkd (15 Oct 2009)

Class issues apart - the bigger issue is as follows whether you're a Solicitor or a Painter, an Accountant or Plasterer...we're all human species (the most advanced animal on earth) and a product of evolution and as much as it abhorred Victorian society we all derived from a single source the ape in Africa....In essence Greed is not defined by status in society it is a natural fight for survival instinct /selfish gene to be found in varying degrees in all human species regardless of class or social structure.....ah the influence of Dawkins in these post God days!!


----------

